# Brown Secluded Spider???



## Rollerbob (Jul 27, 2009)

Most know I live in a small EastTexas town where anything and most everything happens. We also have some interesting people who live amongst us. One being a friend who has absolutely slayed the English language, so badly that you have to spend sometime with him to know what the heck he is talking about. Well, I get a phone call from him and when you answer he will always say "whatya doin Daddy?", doesn't matter if you talked to him 5 minutes ago or 3 months. Anyway, he was out of breath when he called and said that he had been at the emergency room all night. What happend, I said. Well they think I was bitten by a Brown Secluded Spider! Just to make sure I heard what I thought I heard, I asked him to repeat it. Sure enough, a Brown Secluded Spider, he said. Now, I'm not sure if a Brown Secluded Spider is as bad as a Brown Recluse Spider, but appears my friend is going to recover! Thanks again for letting me share, MY TOWN!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 27, 2009)

Did he go to school in Indy ? He sounds like my old buddy Harold !  :biggrin:


----------



## Seer (Jul 27, 2009)

I think the Brown Secluded Spider was just lonely for company


----------



## leaycraft (Jul 27, 2009)

That would be the Brown reculse, Loxosceles reclusa.  Not something to trifle with as side effect from envenomation can be serious.  This link might be of interest.  http://dermatology.cdlib.org/DOJvol5num2/special/recluse.html

BTW, I'm a biologist/Pathology Assistant and a High School Bio teacher.  Oh yeah occassionally turn wood into chips and dust with a few pens and other things thrown in.  John


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 27, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> Did he go to school in Indy ? He sounds like my old buddy Harold !  :biggrin:


 Wow, would love to get these two together!!:biggrin::beer: Chuck, I tell ya, I have some of the funniest stories about this guy. Will share as I can. He is an absolute riot and doesn't know it!!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 27, 2009)

Bob,

I would say that if he found it and it is no longer Secluded....LOL

Well, I shouldn't make fun of it because it is serious....but, I couldn't pass this one up.

I didn't catch the secluded thing until you clarified the Recluse. I often read what I want to rather than what is written.....

Glad to hear he is doing fine.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 27, 2009)

:biggrin: Susanne went to get in the shower one day , and one of those suckers was layed out waiting for something to eat I guess. I heard ,Chuck , what are you trying to do to me ? :frown::beat-up: ....I swear I didn't put him in there ! :redface:


----------



## dntrost (Jul 27, 2009)

Too funny but very serious!  My son was bit by a spider that left a hole in his side 3/4" round by 1/4 deep. (left a nasty scar) so glad he is OK and has someone he can call and then makes fun of him to 6000 viewers (Boy Bob what a guy) :redface:  He might rethink who he calls for help in the future :biggrin:


----------



## Fred (Jul 27, 2009)

Got bite on the left eyelid by one of these 'secluded' brown buggers. Thirteen days later my eye went back into the eye socket. Never knew I was bitten until I felt a sudden burning pain and then it was all downhill.

Afterward, I don't get colds, flu, stuff like that. I DO NOT recommend getting bitten by one of these things as they are very deadly. They actually will attack you if you get it cornered.

BTW, if out in the shop and one comes after you then WD40 does an amazing job of killing creepy crawly thingies like this...


----------



## jedgerton (Jul 27, 2009)

I just got back from Philmont Scout ranch where we had the good fortune to use latrines (known as Red Roof Inns at Philmont).  Actually latrines were a luxury because most of our trek required the use of cat holes but that's another story.  

The ranger explained that we should get a stick, open the lid and then bang around under it to run those brown secluded things off!  The boy's were listening halfheartedly until he told them that whatever a brown recluse bites is likely to fall off...

We had guys rattling sticks around for 5 minutes before they would take a seat.  I think our crew single handedly ran off all brown recluse spiders and any others within a 50 mile radius!

John


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 27, 2009)

I still think you mis-heard him.

It's really the brown excluded spider.


----------



## markgum (Jul 27, 2009)

jedgerton said:


> I just got back from Philmont Scout ranch where we had the good fortune to use latrines (known as Red Roof Inns at Philmont). Actually latrines were a luxury because most of our trek required the use of cat holes but that's another story.
> 
> The ranger explained that we should get a stick, open the lid and then bang around under it to run those brown secluded things off! The boy's were listening halfheartedly until he told them that whatever a brown recluse bites is likely to fall off...
> 
> ...


 
sounds like you got their attention..


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 27, 2009)

I spent a weekend in Athens once -- years ago.  I knew I would need some reading material, so I asked a clerk at a convenience store if the town had a bookstore.  He looked me with a very puzzled expression and (after a long pause), said "you mean a place where they sell books?"  Funny stuff.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 27, 2009)

Those spiders do BAD things to people.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 27, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> I spent a weekend in Athens once -- years ago. I knew I would need some reading material, so I asked a clerk at a convenience store if the town had a bookstore. He looked me with a very puzzled expression and (after a long pause), said "you mean a place where they sell books?" Funny stuff.


 Most folks think I'm kidding. Thanks for backing me up. BTW, why would you sell books?:redface:


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm glad your friend is OK Bob, could have been much worse.


----------



## jfoh (Jul 27, 2009)

Had a fellow tell me one day he was afraid of Black Window spiders. Never seen one but knew that they were deadly. Told him I would keep an eye out for them and kill all I came across. Total kills to date. Zero. But I am ever watchful for them Black Window spiders.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 28, 2009)

jfoh said:


> Had a fellow tell me one day he was afraid of Black Window spiders. Never seen one but knew that they were deadly. Told him I would keep an eye out for them and kill all I came across. Total kills to date. Zero. But I am ever watchful for them Black Window spiders.



You're not likely to find them much since WWII because we don't black out
out windows anymore.
Sheesh, he should have known that. :tongue:


----------



## bitshird (Jul 29, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> I spent a weekend in Athens once -- years ago.  I knew I would need some reading material, so I asked a clerk at a convenience store if the town had a bookstore.  He looked me with a very puzzled expression and (after a long pause), said "you mean a place where they sell books?"  Funny stuff.


I used to have a couple of good customers in Athens, they really liked my sterling silver badges, particularly the ones from Texas.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 29, 2009)

Ken, what's their name........bet I know them!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, to join in the conversation I once had a patient tell me that she had "a tooth that needs to be abstracted because it bees tharbing!" 

Then of course there are always older men that have trouble with their "prostrate" gland.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 29, 2009)

(from the book Anguished English by Richard Lederer)

*World History according to Student Bloopers *

* By Richard Lederer*

* St. Paul's School, Concord, N.H.*


One of the fringe benefits of being an English or History teacher is receiving the occasional jewel of a student blooper in an essay. I have pasted together the following "history" of the world from certifiably genuine student bloopers collected by teachers throughout the United States, from eight grade through college level. Read carefully, and you will learn a lot. 
The inhabitants of Egypt were called mummies. They lived in the Sarah Dessert and traveled by Camelot. The climate of the Sarah is such that the inhabitants have to live elsewhere, so certain areas of the dessert are cultivated by irritation. The Egyptians built the Pyramids in the shape of a huge triangular cube. The Pyramids are a range of mountains between France and Spain. 
The Bible is full of interesting caricatures. In the first book of the Bible, Guinesses, Adam and Eve were created from an apple tree. One of their children, Cain, asked "Am I my brother's son?" God asked Abraham to sacrifice Issac on Mount Montezuma. Jacob, son of Issac, stole his brother's birthmark. Jacob was a partiarch who brought up his twelve sons to be partiarchs, but they did not take to it. One of Jacob's sons, Joseph, gave refuse to the Israelites. 
 Pharaoh forced the Hebrew slaves to make bread without straw. Moses led them to the Red Sea, where they made unleavened bread, which is bread made without any ingredients. Afterwards, Moses went up on Mount Cyanide to get the ten commandments. David was a Hebrew king skilled at playing the liar. He fought with the Philatelists, a race of people who lived in Biblical times. Solomon, one of David's sons, had 500 wives and 500 porcupines. 
Without the Greeks, we wouldn't have history. The Greeks invented three kinds of columns - Corinthian, Doric and Ironic. They also had myths. A myth is a female moth. One myth says that the mother of Achilles dipped him in the River Stynx until he became intolerable. Achilles appears in "The Illiad", by Homer. Homer also wrote the "Oddity", in which Penelope was the last hardship that Ulysses endured on his journey. Actually, Homer was not written by Homer but by another man of that name. 
Socrates was a famous Greek teacher who went around giving people advice. They killed him. Socrates died from an overdose of wedlock. 
In the Olympic Games, Greeks ran races, jumped, hurled the biscuits, and threw the java. The reward to the victor was a coral wreath. The government of Athen was democratic because the people took the law into their own hands. There were no wars in Greece, as the mountains were so high that they couldn't climb over to see what their neighbors were doing. When they fought the Parisians, the Greeks were outnumbered because the Parisians had more men. 
Eventually, the Ramons conquered the Geeks. History call people Romans because they never stayed in one place for very long. At Roman banquets, the guests wore garlic in their hair. Julius Caesar extinguished himself on the battlefields of Gaul. The Ides of March killed him because they thought he was going to be made king. Nero was a cruel tyrany who would torture his poor subjects by playing the fiddle to them. 
Then came the Middle Ages. King Alfred conquered the Dames, King Arthur lived in the Age of Shivery, King Harlod mustarded his troops before the Battle of Hastings, Joan of Arc was cannonized by George Bernard Shaw, and the victims of the Black Death grew boobs on their necks. Finally, the Magna Carta provided that no free man should be hanged twice for the same offense. 
In medieval times most of the people were alliterate. The greatest writer of the time was Chaucer, who wrote many poems and verse and also wrote literature. Another tale tells of William Tell, who shot an arrow through an apple while standing on his son's head. 
The Renaissance was an age in which more individuals felt the value of their human being. Martin Luther was nailed to the church door at Wittenberg for selling papal indulgences. He died a horrible death, being excommunicated by a bull. It was the painter Donatello's interest in the female nude that made him the father of the Renaissance. It was an age of great inventions and discoveries. Gutenberg invented the Bible. Sir Walter Raleigh is a historical figure because he invented cigarettes. Another important invention was the circulation of blood. Sir Francis Drake circumcised the world with a 100-foot clipper. 
The government of England was a limited mockery. Henry VIII found walking difficult because he had an abbess on his knee. Queen Elizabeth was the "Virgin Queen." As a queen she was a success. When Elizabeth exposed herself before her troops, they all shouted "hurrah." Then her navy went out and defeated the Spanish Armadillo. 
The greatest writer of the Renaissance was William Shakespear. Shakespear never made much money and is famous only because of his plays. He lived in Windsor with his merry wives, writing tragedies, comedies and errors. In one of Shakespear's famous plays, Hamlet rations out his situation by relieving himself in a long soliloquy. In another, Lady Macbeth tries to convince Macbeth to kill the King by attacking his manhood. Romeo and Juliet are an example of a heroic couplet. Writing at the same time as Shakespear was Miquel Cervantes. He wrote "Donkey Hote". The next great author was John Milton. Milton wrote "Paradise Lost." Then his wife dies and he wrote "Paradise Regained." 
During the Renaissance America began. Christopher Columbus was a great navigator who discovered America while cursing about the Atlantic. His ships were called the Nina, the Pinta, and the Santa Fe. Later the Pilgrims crossed the Ocean, and this was called the Pilgrim's Progress. When they landed at Plymouth Rock, they were greeted by Indians, who came down the hill rolling their was hoops before them. The Indian squabs carried porposies on their back. Many of the Indian heroes were killed, along with their cabooses, which proved very fatal to them. The winter of 1620 was a hard one for the settlers. Many people died and many babies were born. Captain John Smith was responsible for all this. 
One of the causes of the Revolutionary Wars was the English put tacks in their tea. Also, the colonists would send their pacels through the post without stamps. During the War, Red Coats and Paul Revere was throwing balls over stone walls. The dogs were barking and the peacocks crowing. Finally, the colonists won the War and no longer had to pay for taxis. 
Delegates from the original thirteen states formed the Contented Congress. Thomas Jefferson, a Virgin, and Benjamin Franklin were two singers of the Declaration of Independence. Franklin had gone to Boston carrying all his clothes in his pocket and a loaf of bread under each arm. He invented electricity by rubbing cats backwards and declared "a horse divided against itself cannot stand." Franklin died in 1790 and is still dead. 
George Washington married Matha Curtis and in due time became the Father of Our Country. Then the Constitution of the United States was adopted to secure domestic hostility. Under the Constitution the people enjoyed the right to keep bare arms. 
Abraham Lincoln became America's greatest Precedent. Lincoln's mother died in infancy, and he was born in a log cabin which he built with his own hands. When Lincoln was President, he wore only a tall silk hat. He said, "In onion there is strength." Abraham Lincoln write the Gettysburg address while traveling from Washington to Gettysburg on the back of an envelope. He also signed the Emasculation Proclamation, and the Fourteenth Amendment gave the ex-Negroes citizenship. But the Clue Clux Clan would torcher and lynch the ex-Negroes and other innocent victims. On the night of April 14, 1865, Lincoln went to the theater and got shot in his seat by one of the actors in a moving picture show. The believed assinator was John Wilkes Booth, a supposedly insane actor. This ruined Booth's career. Meanwhile in Europe, the enlightenment was a reasonable time. Voltare invented electricity and also wrote a book called "Candy". Gravity was invented by Issac Walton. It is chiefly noticeable in the Autumn, when the apples are falling off the trees. 
Bach was the most famous composer in the world, and so was Handel. Handel was half German, half Italian and half English. He was very large. Bach died from 1750 to the present. Beethoven wrote music even though he was deaf. He was so deaf he wrote loud music. He took long walks in the forest even when everyone was calling for him. Beethoven expired in 1827 and later died for this. 
France was in a very serious state. The French Revolution was accomplished before it happened. The Marseillaise was the theme song of the French Revolution, and it catapulted into Napoleon. During the Napoleonic Wars, the crowned heads of Europe were trembling in their shoes. Then the Spanish gorrilas came down from the hills and nipped at Napoleon's flanks. Napoleon became ill with bladder problems and was very tense and unrestrained. He wanted an heir to inheret his power, but since Josephine was a baroness, she couldn't bear him any children. 
The sun never set on the British Empire because the British Empire is in the East and the sun sets in the West. Queen Victoria was the longest queen. She sat on a thorn for 63 years. He reclining years and finally the end of her life were exemplatory of a great personality. Her death was the final event which ended her reign. 
The nineteenth century was a time of many great inventions and thoughts. The invention of the steamboat caused a network of rivers to spring up. Cyrus McCormick invented the McCormick Raper, which did the work of a hundred men. Samuel Morse invented a code for telepathy. Louis Pastuer discovered a cure for rabbis. Charles Darwin was a naturailst who wrote the "Organ of the Species". Madman Curie discovered radium. And Karl Marx became one of the Marx Brothers. 
 The First World War, cause by the assignation of the Arch-Duck by a surf, ushered in a new error in the anals of human history.


----------



## altaciii (Jul 29, 2009)

WOW! I'm just wondering, many things actually, but what kind of a crime did one have to commit to be hanged twice?  Very enlightening.  Now I know why it was so easy of Jay Leno to do his street smarts bit.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, thought I was reading "War and Peace" for a moment! Funny stuff, Charlie.:laugh:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 29, 2009)

lol that is too funny


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 29, 2009)

Try having someone read it out loud in front of people. It's even funnier..


----------



## mick (Jul 29, 2009)

GlaD  your friends gonna be ok....all this reminds me of a guy I used to work with. One morning he was telling about taking this grand-boys(his words) on a boat ride. He told us he was going so fast that the skin on his face was wrinkled back from the wind. One of his grandsons said, "Pop you look like an Igrunta" We figured out later he musta meant an Iguana. you can't make this stuff up! BTW he also loves Northen Dame football and has been run off the road and into the media numerous times!


----------



## tbroye (Jul 29, 2009)

Where is Yogi when you need him.  He drives the AFLAC duck quackers.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 30, 2009)

altaciii said:


> WOW! I'm just wondering, many things actually, but what kind of a crime did one have to commit to be hanged twice?  Very enlightening.  Now I know why it was so easy of Jay Leno to do his street smarts bit.



Alex, this punishment is reserved for those who want to be well hung.

:biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 30, 2009)

Now that's just showing off!!!! :biggrin:

I hear that envenomation is much worse than being bitten!! 



leaycraft said:


> That would be the Brown reculse, Loxosceles reclusa.  Not something to trifle with as side effect from envenomation can be serious.  This link might be of interest.  http://dermatology.cdlib.org/DOJvol5num2/special/recluse.html
> 
> BTW, I'm a biologist/Pathology Assistant and a High School Bio teacher.  Oh yeah occassionally turn wood into chips and dust with a few pens and other things thrown in.  John


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 30, 2009)

Those brown recluse spiders are rael @#$%#^#'s.  We had a nest pop open in our leased car back a few years ago.  I was driving about 80 mph when my wife screamed for me to kill that spider.  I replied which one?
RH, glad your friend will be ok.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 30, 2009)

leaycraft said:


> That would be the Brown reculse, Loxosceles reclusa.  Not something to trifle with as side effect from envenomation can be serious.  This link might be of interest.  http://dermatology.cdlib.org/DOJvol5num2/special/recluse.html
> 
> BTW, I'm a biologist/Pathology Assistant and a High School Bio teacher.  Oh yeah occassionally turn wood into chips and dust with a few pens and other things thrown in.  John



First time I've noticed this thread and haven't read all the responses.
Agree with John. I have a friend who is close to a year, with multiple hospital admissions, still trying to heal fully from a Brown Recluse bite. Scary stuff indeed.


----------

